# White dots/bubbles on red bellies?



## thasiccest13 (Apr 25, 2007)

I have 5 red bellies in a 60 gal tank. They are about an inch or a little bigger each. And they have been fine. About 2 days ago they started getting white dots or bubbles on them???
I changed the water today and the fish store said my water is good....
Any ideas why?
Or how to get rid of the white dots.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds like ick.remove any carbon you have in your filter.there are alot of remedy for ick i use aquari-sol make sure to raise you tank temp to 84-85F keep temp for a few days at that level


----------



## thasiccest13 (Apr 25, 2007)

lovemyreds said:


> sounds like ick.remove any carbon you have in your filter.there are alot of remedy for ick i use aquari-sol make sure to raise you tank temp to 84-85F keep temp for a few days at that level


ok... I'll do it tomorrow I won't be home tonight. 
Also is this semi-common? And is it deadly?
I already raised the water temp to 85. And how long does it take to go away?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

its only related to poor diet and water quality.....improve both of these and ick isnt common at all

what are your water params?......coppersafe works awesome too


----------



## thasiccest13 (Apr 25, 2007)

Its not their diet for sure.... I'll get the water tested at a ddiffetent place. 
How dangerous is it for my fish?
Are they really sick or should they be fine?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

With proper care they should be fine if you caught it somewhat early.


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

gets serious if you leave it alone.those little white dots will fall off the fish in a day or 2 fall to the bottom of your tank and if untreated will then multiply and re attach them selves to your fish.but you will see a lot more of the cysts[white dots]on the fish as this keeps going on till they will sooner or later will kill your fish.the ick cannot be killed while its on your fish.the only time the cysts are vulnerable is when they come off your fish and fall to the bottom of your tank that when the medicine will start killing them off.by raising your temp of tank you are speeding up the cyst cycle[white dots on fish]so get a ich medicine and treat that tank.dont forgot must treat couple days even after you dont see the white dots on fish just to make sure you killed them hope this helps


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

14 days is what most meds say you should treat for, that I've looked at anyways. With high temps its probably a bit less.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay, Ick can also be cause from stress (but the parasite must of been in the tanks water supply). So if they are new to your tank then they are probably stressed the hell out. I personally would never use any chemicals to treat for ick. I would use aquarium salt, 1 rounded tablespoon per 5G make sure it is dissolved in water before adding it to the tank to prevent burning the fish.Also slowly raise the temp. above 85 Degrees. Treat for a minimum 10 days regardless of if you see spots anymore. If you still see spot treat for an additional 7 days. Then do a 30% water change. This will get rid of your ick


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

thats why i told him aquari-sol all it is soluble copper salts


----------



## thasiccest13 (Apr 25, 2007)

All the fish stores around me tell me to turn up the water and that's it!
I trust you guys more. Lol 
is it necessary to take the carbon out from both filters? I'm out of town and my girlfirend doesn't really want to "get dirty"
sorry for all the questions.... I'm new to this....
On one of my filters I have a seperate slot for the carbon, the other filter its one big filter all built in one?


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

should be moved to disease, parasite, and injury.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Ich doesnt looks like bubbles, you really need to post a pic.







to Disease


----------

